# Anyone use NetworkedBlogs to connect website and facebook?



## earthkitty

I put it on my facebook page just now and am wondering if it reduces actual visits to your blog? When I hit the "blog" button on my facebook page, rather than going to my website it just pulls the story onto the facebook tab.

Now, most things I post on my blog I post on my fb page too, but if someone can read the whole thing right there on fb why would they click through to my website?

Thoughts? How do you do it? It takes so much time to post and copy and paste onto both, it would be nice to link the two and yet still get hits for the website.

Am I making any sense or is my sleepy brain rambling all over???


Both sites are in my sig btw, if you want to see them or take a look to critique how I have linked them. I've been at this for a couple of days now and everything is kind of mush in my head.


----------



## happychick

sorry, I can't help you with this - (don't have a blog yet). Like your facebook page though!


----------



## Pam6

I used RSS Graffiti to hook my blog and FB together...so if someone "Likes" my blog or my Pam's Pride Recommendations FB page they will get a FB post every time I update my blog.


----------



## AnnieinBC

I'd love to know how to change my Networked blogs and get my old site off of there and put my new site on there.

Being tech challenged can be awfully frustrating.

Earthkitty, I did find when I first signed up with networked blogs that it did help increase traffic. I hope you find it the same. The word does get out to more people.


----------



## katlupe

It has always increased my views. The thing is that right now it is not working and I have to put it on my FB page myself. I am going there right now to see if I can make it work. My FB friends are good about visiting my blogs, but there are a lot of people who follow my blog from networked blogs who are not my friends. So I have no way to get my new posts to them if I am not connected to networked blogs. 

Annie, can't you just go into networked blogs and add your new site?


----------



## earthkitty

happychick said:


> sorry, I can't help you with this - (don't have a blog yet). Like your facebook page though!


Thank you! Both sites are a work in progress, as is everything I guess. I've never had a blog before, so all of these social connections and have I linked this to this, does this tool work, what about this widget, all of it can get pretty confusing!


----------



## earthkitty

AnnieinBC said:


> I'd love to know how to change my Networked blogs and get my old site off of there and put my new site on there.
> 
> Being tech challenged can be awfully frustrating.
> 
> Earthkitty, I did find when I first signed up with networked blogs that it did help increase traffic. I hope you find it the same. The word does get out to more people.


Gosh, I hope so! I keep pushing buttons and adding things, and I am TRYING to post a good bit on both to make them worth reading, but with everything going on here at the farm sometimes I just don't feel like writing. 

When I realized that I was not going to have time to write everything that I want to write every single day, I began to keep a written farm journal (with real pieces of paper, and an actual pen), so that I don't forget what I have done day to day and can write about it later. Some stuff that I don't think is a big deal just might be of interest to someone who has never done it before. I try to take photos of everything I do that is the least bit different or educational and the like.

I doubt I will ever catch up and get it all written down on the blog. But I will try.

Good luck getting that switch done; wish I could help!


----------



## earthkitty

Pam6 said:


> I used RSS Graffiti to hook my blog and FB together...so if someone "Likes" my blog or my Pam's Pride Recommendations FB page they will get a FB post every time I update my blog.


Pam that sounds pretty cool. I'll have to look into grafitti. I wonder if I can get the networked blog thing to do the same thing?


----------



## earthkitty

AnnieinBC said:


> Earthkitty, I did find when I first signed up with networked blogs that it did help increase traffic. I hope you find it the same. The word does get out to more people.


How does it increase traffic? Did you have the pay per month version?


----------



## Halfway

I linked the two and have seen a step up in views. Post to FB when you post a new blog entry.


----------

